
The Beauty of Programming (2001) - enthd
https://www.brynmawr.edu/cs/resources/beauty-of-programming
======
js8
This is what I love about programming - it is never boring! If it is boring,
you can automate the boring parts, which becomes interesting as a goal.

------
chilledheat
One of the reasons people have become so enamored with computers is that they
enable you to experience new worlds you can create, and to learn what’s
possible.

Could not have written it better myself.

------
niceperson
I forgot Comic Sans existed.

------
enthd
The PDF is in Comic Sans so I've also included another link to the paper that
doesn't use Comic Sans [https://www.brynmawr.edu/cs/resources/beauty-of-
programming](https://www.brynmawr.edu/cs/resources/beauty-of-programming)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://www.bowdoin.edu/~ltoma/teaching/beautyOfProgramming....](https://www.bowdoin.edu/~ltoma/teaching/beautyOfProgramming.pdf).

------
ericfrederich
Comic Sans?

... and before you downvote me, ask yourself.. "did I immediately think the
same thing?"

~~~
Koshkin
Come on, the text is pretty easy on the eye, like a neat hand-print; also,
this makes the text look less "formal" (indeed, I have noticed that the way I
feel about a text sometimes depends on the style or format it is presented
in).

~~~
codetrotter
I agree, I much preferred
[https://www.bowdoin.edu/~ltoma/teaching/beautyOfProgramming....](https://www.bowdoin.edu/~ltoma/teaching/beautyOfProgramming.pdf)

------
sandov
How did Linus --or whoever generated that pdf-- think that comic sans was a
sane font choice for the article?

